# [LIBTOOL] libtool: link: warning: seems to be moved (résolu)

## RaX

Bonjour,

J'ai remarqué que depuis quelques temps j'ai un warning a l'édition des liens quand je compile quelques chose.

```

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libhal.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libdbus-1.la' seems to be moved

```

Avez vous une idée pour résoudre ce genre de warning ??

j'ai essayé de recompiler libtool, binutils, gcc, hal et dbus mais toujours pas de mieux.

Merci.Last edited by RaX on Mon Mar 10, 2008 12:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Temet

Fais voir un revdep-rebuild mon enfant  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Desintegr

J'ai déjà remarqué ces messages, mais je n'ai jamais eu de problème particulier.

----------

## RaX

Je n'ai pas d'erreur proprement dit la compilation se passe bien et tout fonctionne.

Mais pourquoi ces warning ?? Je fait régulièrement des revdep-rebuild mais là n'est pas le problème les liens ne sont pas cassé..

----------

## xaviermiller

non, rien de grave. Avec Gnome, ça arrive à chaque paquet...

----------

## loopx

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> J'ai déjà remarqué ces messages, mais je n'ai jamais eu de problème particulier.

 

pareil   :Wink: 

et le revdep-rebuild n'arrange rien!

----------

## ryo-san

salut,

Si je me rappelle bien, on a déja parlé de ces warnings que l'on peut ignorer sans soucis, et quelqu'un avait posté le lien vers un patch qui les supprimaient.

Tu devrais tomber sur le fil en cherchant dans le forum FR avec le message d'erreur.

edit: ortaugraf

----------

## RaX

Merci,

J'ai compris pourquoi ce warning en suivant en regardant effectivement les messages déjà posté. Il semblerai que que un des scripts de libtool n'aime pas les répertoires avec des "./../../.."   :Smile: .

Bonne journée,

RaX|

----------

